# Shipping from Ireland



## sarahcallaghan (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi,
We are moving to Canada with 3small children in July 2012 and will need to ship clothes toys etc, no furniture. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a shipping company?
Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi, we moved to Winnipeg from Ireland (just outside Co. Wexford) last July 2011. We used RAS Group. They are based in Ballycoolin, Dublin and I found them very good. They werent the cheapest quote that I got but the cheapest isnt always the best. We shipped toys, PC, printer, OH's tools, clothes,delph, kitchen stuff, and personal items and the stuff arrived here with not as much as a mark or item broken. You should call them and get a quote. you can mention me if you like. Deal with Alan. He was my contact in there. Tell him that Im the girl who moved to Winnipeg, he will remember me. good luck.


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi Linda

When you shipped did you fit it all in a 20foot or 40 foot container and what was the ballpark figure for that?

And how did that actually work out? Do they arrive and load everything you indicate onto a truck, leave and some weeks later a truck arrives at your house in Canada and they unload?

Or do you have to get seriously involved in the shipping, customs etc etc?

John


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

LindaDoyle said:


> Hi, we moved to Winnipeg from Ireland (just outside Co. Wexford) last July 2011. We used RAS Group. They are based in Ballycoolin, Dublin and I found them very good. They werent the cheapest quote that I got but the cheapest isnt always the best. We shipped toys, PC, printer, OH's tools, clothes,delph, kitchen stuff, and personal items and the stuff arrived here with not as much as a mark or item broken. You should call them and get a quote. you can mention me if you like. Deal with Alan. He was my contact in there. Tell him that Im the girl who moved to Winnipeg, he will remember me. good luck.


hi linda ,we are from wexford but looking to go to canada this summer with 4 kids.did u have job before leaving.we trying to get skilled worker visa but not sure how it works.also since ye are there one year whats weather been like.is it true car insurance and house tax on rented house is expensive. thanks from tracy


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Wexford_Ireland said:


> Hi Linda
> 
> When you shipped did you fit it all in a 20foot or 40 foot container and what was the ballpark figure for that?
> 
> ...


Hi John, We did a groupage and we shipped 3 x pallets, 900.00 kgs, volume 6.82 cbm. They quote you for either a groupage rate or a volume rate if shipping on groupage. We packed all our own items cos I wanted to make sure that the breakable stuff was well packed, etc. We got our own boxes, etc. They scheduled a pick up date and they sent a truck to pick up the stuff. They loaded everything but we wanted to help cos it was an exciting time for us so we mucked in. The truck took our stuff a week before we left and we had the stuff a month after we arrived. i know some people want their stuff quicker but we were able to manage with out it for that long. As for customs, when you land you have to declare your goods to follow and RAS will tell you what that involves and you just need to put a value on all your items at port of entry customs. Once that is done you will get an email when your stuff arrives and you will have to go down and clear the goods at customs office but because you have already declared your goods at port of entry that is a 5 minute job. Then your stuff will be released and RAS group will have someone deliver the stuff to your address. Its a very painless procedure, The biggest problem we had was we had to pay 50.00 CAD for a bond charge which nobody told us and I questioned that but apparently its very common. If you need any other info let me know. Speak to Alan in RAS he is very helpful.


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the speedy response

John


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi Tracy, Yes, we had a job before we came. We came over in Feb 2011 after attending the Expo in RDS in the November 2010. Hubby organised interviews through online job postings and we spent two weeks here in the February attending interviews of which he was offered every job. We then picked the best employer to go with and they applied for an LMO. Our first LMO was rejected but we got it second time around. We left Ireland on july 23rd 2011 and life has been tough at times but 6 months later we can finally see some light at the end of the tunnel. Hubby had been out of work for 2 years before we came here so it wasnt like we had much money coming here and all houses come unfurnished so you have to start from scratch all over again, buying beds, and all the necessary items to get you started. As for house rentals they are getting more and more expensive every day and the cars over here are stupid money in comparison to back home. But on the positive side we both have jobs and we have three young kids who are getting a fab education and love it here. Good luck with it and if you need anything else let me know. Get online and try get job if you cant go down the skilled worker route and then you can try get PR after 6 mths and a permenant job offer.


----------



## sarahcallaghan (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Linda,
Thanks for the recommendation. I will get on to them. Glad to hear you and your family settling in.
Much appreciated,
Sarah


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

LindaDoyle said:


> Hi Tracy, Yes, we had a job before we came. We came over in Feb 2011 after attending the Expo in RDS in the November 2010. Hubby organised interviews through online job postings and we spent two weeks here in the February attending interviews of which he was offered every job. We then picked the best employer to go with and they applied for an LMO. Our first LMO was rejected but we got it second time around. We left Ireland on july 23rd 2011 and life has been tough at times but 6 months later we can finally see some light at the end of the tunnel. Hubby had been out of work for 2 years before we came here so it wasnt like we had much money coming here and all houses come unfurnished so you have to start from scratch all over again, buying beds, and all the necessary items to get you started. As for house rentals they are getting more and more expensive every day and the cars over here are stupid money in comparison to back home. But on the positive side we both have jobs and we have three young kids who are getting a fab education and love it here. Good luck with it and if you need anything else let me know. Get online and try get job if you cant go down the skilled worker route and then you can try get PR after 6 mths and a permenant job offer.


thanks linda very helpful advice is esb and car insurance also expensive ,some on forum say 800 others say 5000.also we wud love to live in country maybe 30 km from small town will this help with rent prices.also house tax on rented place ,whats that about


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

dealdish said:


> thanks linda very helpful advice is esb and car insurance also expensive ,some on forum say 800 others say 5000.also we wud love to live in country maybe 30 km from small town will this help with rent prices.also house tax on rented place ,whats that about


Regarding ESB, we pay whats called Hydro here and that is more expensive in the Winter for obvious reasons. Depending on whether your house comes with energy efficient furnace, etc. or is heated by gas/electricity will determine the cost of your hydro We are renting a house in Winnipeg and everything is powered by electricity so our hydro bills are very high, 380.00 on average every month but that is not entirely typical of all accommodations (that is quite high), house is badly insulated so we have had the heating cranked up a lot and everything is electric so we are paying the price for that. Re. car insurance we are in Manitoba so the car insurance prices are considerably lower than some of the other provinces. We pay 1200.00 a month for a 2nd hand 2000 banger but it gets us from A to B. There are no private insurance companies here in Manitoba, everybody goes through Autopac. your insurance will be determined by what province you are in and what kind of car you are driving so very hard to put a general figure on it. We live on the suburbs of Winnipeg in a place called Charleswood which is lovely. We live in rented accommodation (1500.00 per month) and its on it's own plot so we have the best of both worlds, i.e. not far away from the city but in a country like environment. Thats what most of Charleswood is like. If you decide to live in a rural area outside the city you will deffo pay less rent cos the prices get lower as you go further away. It really depends on what you are going to be working at when you get here and whether you want to travel to work every day, etc. We are in a lucky situation that we are both working within a fifteen mins car drive from our home but enjoying the fact that we have lots of space and green grass around us (when its not snowing that is). winnipeg is a good place if you want to live in a rural setting and its very similar to ireland in many ways. Good luck. Hope it works out for you.


----------

